# programme nach logout weiterlaufenlassen ?

## rincewind

Hallo Forum !

Ich weiss ich hab mal nen thread gelesen wie man Programme auf ner ssh shell so startet das 

das sie auch nach dem logout weiterlaufen.

Jetzt such ich mir schon stunden nen wolf und komm nicht weiter. 

Ich meine es war irgendwas mit "screen"  aber das ist ein beschissener suchbegriff fürs forum denn mein X rennt 

schon lang    :Very Happy: 

gruss Rince

----------

## tunix.info

was du suchst ist screen. 

emerge screen

screen -S test top

dann laeuft top und dann probier mal

strg-a d

top ist weg (detached)

logg dich aus.

logg dich ein

screen -x test

top ist wieder da (reattached)

im screen kannste downloads weiterlaufen lassen.

screen -S down wget -c http://url.zu.toller.seite.mit/toller-film.avi

oder was auch klasse ist:

screen -S log

cd /var/log

tail -f messages httpd/* mail.* daem* 

strg-a S

strg-a tab

strg-a c

top

(in top) s 1

schon hat man zwei anwendungen auf einem schirm. 

screen ist toll.

hat noch wer schoene anwendungsbeispiele?

----------

## Loki|muh

nohup wäre auch noch was.

----------

## rincewind

Hi !

Ganz lieben dank !

das hab ich gesucht. 

gruss rince

----------

